

Show HN: Use Remaining balance of gift cards - leeseibert
http://www.usethatcard.com/

======
CzechsMix
It's too bad there's not a market place to offload store credit where you have
it and exchange it for where you need it.

You'd have to adjust for supply and demand, I may only be able to get 80 cents
of Best Buy credit for every dollar of Walmart I offload.

------
leeseibert
Thanks for the feedback. This was mostly a personal solution of mine. I am
trying to gauge if it would be useful enough for others to expand and promote.

------
muhmuh
Mhhh I think, I had crashed the Application. Sry for that. But why can I make
searches with billions of dollars?

------
nodata
"41 Billion dollars has been wasted on unused gift cards since 2005"

Really?

~~~
bpatel576
Not sure if that's the correct amount, but its definitely in the billions.
Seems like a good idea except when you try and pair items with giftcards that
have a balance of less than $2.00. The problem is real, not sure if this is
the solution.

